# Tank Intruder



## Chrisjb330 (10 Oct 2020)

Can anyone tell me what this is?

It has leaves stuck to it.

Thanks


----------



## MirandaB (10 Oct 2020)

I'd say one of the China Mark Moth caterpillars


----------



## Chrisjb330 (10 Oct 2020)

Is that good or bad?  

Im hoping there are no more. I brought some plants from the LFS 2 weeks ago so suspect its from there.


----------



## MirandaB (10 Oct 2020)

In my case it was great because 6 of them cleared a 3ft tank of duckweed in a week  but then they started on other plants so not great,better removed really.


----------



## Chrisjb330 (10 Oct 2020)

Thanks


----------

